# Worlds WORST Spotter?



## RowdyBrad (Aug 1, 2012)

Granted he is just a kid, and a fucking goof off. 

What say you?


----------



## Zeek (Aug 1, 2012)

Reminds me of when I got injured recently!! I did not have 1 spotter I had 2! and the weight and bar still came crashing down on me with one on each side once the pec tore!!


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 1, 2012)

can you count all of the things wrong? a good spot on squats(i feel) follows you down and back up.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 1, 2012)

Ive had some friends spot me through the years and if they suck at spotting right when Im done with the set I let them know wtf they should be doing. Nothing worse than that, Jeez it makes me mad as shit when someone isn't watching me when they are my spotter.

And yes, those are still young high school kids. No excuse but if i was the kids squatting I would have turned around and smacked that dude to wake his ass up. Also, if thats lifting class there should be a teacher watching. Too many variables.


----------



## HH (Aug 1, 2012)

LOL, i love how the spotter was dancing the entire time instead of you know, ACTUALLY SPOTTING. I cant wait to see how he spots someone benching.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 1, 2012)

Not only worst spotter, was that even a squat? That kids like 4' 6" and moved a whole 5" before his ass touched the bench. Which apparently is there to teach them to only squat down 6" instead of proper form. Where the hell is the coach anyways? And one more thing, did he really have to wait to do his squat so he could take off his chain?


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes he's short is fuck and sat down on the bench. I think the guy taping it is a bigger dbag then anyone!!


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 1, 2012)

Once again, stupidity is a requirement when young.


----------



## DF (Aug 1, 2012)

LOL, little fucker was shaking like a dog shitting over a briar patch from the lift off the rack.  It was doomed from the start.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 1, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> LOL, little fucker was shaking like a dog shitting over a briar patch from the lift off the rack.  It was doomed from the start.



Lol ya, he should had put that shit back down after shaking like that...


----------



## Jawey (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh boy, this video makes me cringe every time... I wonder how that kid's discs are going to be doing years from now.


----------



## HH (Aug 1, 2012)

If that was my son,and he got seriously hurt, id file a law suit against the high school for not having the coach supervising the kids. And then id beat his ass when gets home, for pulling that stunt and knowing better.


----------



## Oenomaus (Aug 2, 2012)

Feel badly for the midget doing the squat. Spotter needs his ass whooped, camera man too.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 7, 2012)

Spotter needs an ass whoopin. They need to go play hopskotch and leave the weight room alone till they get some common sense.


----------



## Jada (Oct 8, 2012)

wtf! =)) one of kids said come on black man like if that shit was suppose to get him hyped!lolol


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 8, 2012)

Either that guy or the dbag who wants to spot you on bench without any underwear.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 8, 2012)

Punk ass MoFo ... disrespecting the temple of iron with that slack ass bullshit... I am telling you training and weight lifting is a lost fucking art. We would have beat that guys ass for a spot like that. Where was the damn coach anyway? Damn 80lb kid with 6 plates ??? WTF!

Outraged,
Vette


----------



## Georgia (Oct 8, 2012)

I wish he would have threw the weight backwards and severed the dancing spotter's spinal cord


----------



## St0ked (Oct 8, 2012)

I had a buddy spotting me one time in the gym at fucking planet fitness and he walked away while I was benching a pretty heavy weight at the time and I got stuck. Ended up screaming and cussing his ass out in front of all the old ladies and shit at the gym. This kind of shit actually can kill someone.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 8, 2012)

Probably got distracted by the free pizza and donuts


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 27, 2020)

I get world’s worst spotter about once a week.  Recent examples include:

- the guy who came  out of nowhere when I was doing nautilus pullover and started pulling the weight down for me when it had just started to get hard.

- the guy who came out of no where to scream “ this is for the championship “ in my ear when I was doing leg presses.

The extent of my conversations in the gym extend only as far as “ are you using that”.  No idea where these spotters come from.


----------



## CJ (Sep 27, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I get world’s worst spotter about once a week.
> 
> - the guy who came out of no where to scream “ this is for the championship “ in my ear when I was doing leg presses..



I would bust out laughing, set would be over!!! :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Sep 27, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I get world’s worst spotter about once a week.  Recent examples include:
> 
> - the guy who came  out of nowhere when I was doing nautilus pullover and started pulling the weight down for me when it had just started to get hard.
> 
> ...



Must be your gym:32 (6):


----------



## wilkinkc (Sep 27, 2020)

wow, that kid could have been hurt bad


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Must be your gym:32 (6):



Yeah, we have talked about this. It’s friendly


----------

